

Apple to pay Samsung's legal fees due to a "lack of integrity" - jusben1369
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/11/apple-to-pay-samsungs-uk-legal-fees-due-to-lack-of-integrity/

======
ChuckMcM
Ouch. Not that it will materially affect Apple's bottom line but even the
_incidental_ costs? You know there are going to be things thrown in there just
to irritate Apple like private lap dances [1] to relieve stress during the
trial.

[1] [http://blogs.findlaw.com/legally_weird/2010/02/tax-
attorney-...](http://blogs.findlaw.com/legally_weird/2010/02/tax-attorney-
deducts-sex-workers-as-med-expense.html)

